# wire voltage



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Chris I am no tin the Auto Industry, I am in the Electrical Power Industry as it pertains to buildings which is covered by NEC OK?

In my world when cable is mixed, low voltage with high voltage, all the cable insulation must be rated at the higher voltage. The reason is very simple because it is likely they can inadvertently come into contact with each other... Something you might want to think about.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

chris1968 said:


> When we are using wire for higher voltage, in my case 96v and I don't mean for the main drive motor. Things like controller drivers, loads from relays and the like that are not carrying big amps but still need to be rated for higher voltage.
> 
> I'm struggling to put this into words, but when purchasing thin wall single cable wire, I seem to be restricted to buying from automotive sites, which is fine for amp requirements but never rated for the voltage I need, normally rated to 32 volts max occasionally 60v depending on wire size.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Go to this site http://www.waytekwire.com/products?clear=true Click on the catalog icon and download the catalog. Then page through the sections on wire and cable. They have good descriptions of the different wire insulation which they offer telling you of the voltage and temperature rating as well as agency approvals. That should be enough for you to make informed decisions. 

Regards,

major


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Many thanks for the link.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is my usual source for small wire:
http://www.powerwerx.com/wire-cable/

Another source I have used:
http://www.evsource.com/tls_cable.php


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

chris1968 said:


> When we are using wire for higher voltage, in my case 96v and I don't mean for the main drive motor. Things like controller drivers, loads from relays and the like that are not carrying big amps but still need to be rated for higher voltage.
> 
> I'm struggling to put this into words, but when purchasing thin wall single cable wire, I seem to be restricted to buying from automotive sites, which is fine for amp requirements but never rated for the voltage I need, normally rated to 32 volts max occasionally 60v depending on wire size.
> 
> ...



If wire meets the UL (Underwriters Laboratory) standards for "automotive use" (Basically heat, oil and vibration resistant ) it will usually be listed as "32 volt dc" because thats the highest voltage a 24 volt alternator will run at.

The wire is actually capable of handling 300 volts DC...the 32 Vdc is just to show that its automotive grade .

So unless you've found a really weird supplier , 96 volts is not going to be a problem.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks again for all the good info.

Chris


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Electric Forklift Guy said:


> If wire meets the UL (Underwriters Laboratory) standards for "automotive use" (Basically heat, oil and vibration resistant ) it will usually be listed as "32 volt dc" because thats the highest voltage a 24 volt alternator will run at.
> 
> The wire is actually capable of handling 300 volts DC...the 32 Vdc is just to show that its automotive grade .
> 
> So unless you've found a really weird supplier , 96 volts is not going to be a problem.


Hello Electric Forklift Guy,

Please direct me to this UL standard for "automotive use".

Thanks,

major


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

major said:


> Hello Electric Forklift Guy,
> 
> Please direct me to this UL standard for "automotive use".
> 
> ...


This is something I wondered about using a device (like an onboard charger) that has to bridge the UL and auto standards.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

UL ZMHX.GuideInfo, Wire, Special Purpose (including traction cable).

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073996438&sequence=1




UL ZKRU.GuideInfo, Recreational Vehicle Cable, Low Voltage.

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1077519993&sequence=1



UL ZLGR.GuideInfo, Thermoplastic-insulated Wire.(Which has a gasoline immersion and vapor rating)

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073996426&sequence=1


UL has a few "transportation" related sections but no automotive specific ratings. Applicable codes are hard to find as they (UL) are not search friendly.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

UL ZMHX.GuideInfo, Wire, Special Purpose (including traction cable).

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073996438&sequence=1




UL ZKRU.GuideInfo, Recreational Vehicle Cable, Low Voltage.

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1077519993&sequence=1



UL ZLGR.GuideInfo, Thermoplastic-insulated Wire.(Which has a gasoline immersion and vapor rating)

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073996426&sequence=1


The UL is not very search friendly, but There are some vague references to "transportation" use, but no real "automotive" section, I could find.

Miz


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> UL ZMHX.GuideInfo, Wire, Special Purpose (including traction cable).
> 
> http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073996438&sequence=1
> 
> ...


Describing UL as " Not very search friendly" is a massive understatement

We ran into this issue when we had to make a replacement harness for an 80 volt forklift .

Our safety manager spent two very aggravating weeks talking to OSHA, UL,SAE and manufacturers before discovering that regular automotive wire was OK to use

I asked him if I could post his research on the issue ...he said no.

( I think he's still traumatized from it )

"SAE J1128:Low tension primary cable" covers the standards for automotive wire and describes all the tests UL does, it never lists the voltage rating of the insulation but the insulation types and thicknesses it requires are ( if you do a lot of research ) all good for 300 volts


----------

